# Ari had twins!



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Ari had :kidred: :kidred: around 10:30 last night. Excuse the sucky pictures, my camera died and I had to use my phone, plus they wouldn't.stay.still. :GAAH:

The black and white blur is Angelica and the chamoisee is Chickadee. Angelica is HUGE compared to Chickadee.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...adorable! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

They're adorable!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

just adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I've got five more left to kid. Two with possible triplets.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Congrats on the blurs!!! :laugh:
They look adorable from what I can see. Glad everything went smoothly. Lovely names too!
Happy birthday Angelica and Chickadee!! :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

love the names and they are Oh so cute Congrats :dance:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So cute! Congratulations on the two beautiful doelings! :applaud: :thumb:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute kids :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks y'all !


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

AWW! They sound healthy too! :thumb: Congrats!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

milkmaid said:


> AWW! They sound healthy too! :thumb: Congrats!


That they are, Angelica has "healthy" lungs. She would make a good tornado siren. :laugh:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

They are adorable, Congratulations on 2 healthy girls.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Ari had twins! *pics**

My camera decided to work, so here they are.

Angelica

















Chickadee


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are so cute....... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

